

Ryan Dahl Video on the History of Node.js - oayandosu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAc0vQCC6UQ
Great video on how Ryan Dahl got into programming and the early beginnings of Node.js
======
tonyjcamp
Super interesting hearing the how and why Node came about. Something Ryan
admitted to never talking about before.

------
three5
It's always interesting to hear the process of how something was created.
Great video.

------
pixelrex
Awesome video! Always great to hear how good ideas get their start.

------
BeullaBoris
Great video was even better to be apart of it live.

